# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  Windows 7 AIO 21 in 1 حصريا على منتديات الحصن الأردنية

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Windows 7 AIO 21 in 1

  
 
 
Windows 7 is easy, fast and eye-catching is an operating system. Lists and improved splash task bar to find and preview files, such as better ways of managing everyday tasks more quickly helps. Windows 7 is designed for faster and more reliable performance, so that works the way you want your personal computer. 64-bit support, the latest you can take full advantage of powerful personal computers. In addition, Home Group, Windows Media Center and Windows great features such as touch provides new possibilities. Get familiar with theoperating system, Windows 7 and what you do with your personal computer, making it easier to find out how. 

 Mode for Windows XP, Windows 7 (Windows 7 for Windows XP Mode: XPM), Windows XP (SP2/SP3) compatible programs on Windows 7 WindowsXP interface that provides a kind of comfort working with "virtualization" feature. This feature is aWindows XP SP3 Windows 7 contains a copy so that all programs compatible with the WindowsXP, Windows 7 compatible with a . For example,Internet Explorer 6, Windows MediaPlayer 9 programs such as the old version, Windows 7, Windows Virtual PC is ****d on features. With XPM,program compatibility has increased to 100%. XPM, as backward compatibility. Already this feature, Microsoft, Windows 7 is the first period in question was identified as backward compatibility. Additionally, Windows XP-compatible hardware are also included in this feature. , Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise and Ultimate . Windows XP Mode is a need to use at least 2 GBRAM'e and 64-bit versions of Windows 7 at least 2 GB RAMgerektirmektedir, so a XPM'li at least for Windows 7 64 bit to have 4 GB of memory is required. 
 Transparent Window 
 Aero Peek, your desktop and open the program window must be designed to continuously olarakhakim. Most for the job of the taskbar a "Show Desktop" icon attached. This comes on top of transparent open windows to the desktop or throw gadget'larag&#246;z becomes possible. 
 When you click on the icon you know the "Show Desktop". In the same way that you want to observe a very helpful feature is pencereyiodaklama. A preview for this task bar mouse pointer over the ******** All other open windows except the window you bring new "Show Desktop" in a similar way to the effect becomes transparent.Thus, you want to switch focus to the window is realized much more quickly. 
 New Keyboard Shortcuts 
 * Alt + P in the window or off the preview option. 
 * In front of all windows Windows + G Desktop Gadgets brings. 
 * Windows + + (plus key) is in the appropriate position opens the Zoom option, and closer. 
 * Windows + - (minus key) is in the appropriate ********s on and off the Zoom option is. 
 * Windows + Up arrow active window to full screen size enlarges. 
 * Windows + Down arrow will minimize the active ******** 
 * Windows + Left arrow to the left side of the window and the screen reduces dayar. 
 * Windows + Right arrow to the right side of the window and the screen reduces dayar. 
 * All windows except the active window Windows + Home reduces or enlarges.
*
* 
 found inside the Windows 7 version: 
*(النسخ الموجودة على الإسطوانة)*
 
Windows 7 Starter (x86) 
 Windows 7 HOMEBASIC (x86) 
 Windows 7 HOMEPREMIUM (x86) 
 Windows 7 PROFESSIONAL (x86) 
 Windows 7 ULTIMATE (x86) " 
 Starter N Windows 7 (x86) 
 Windows 7 HOMEBASIC N (x86) 
 Windows 7 HOMEPREMIUM N (x86) 
 Windows 7 PROFESSIONAL N (x86) 
 Windows 7 ULTIMATE N (x86) 
 Windows 7 ENTERPRISE (x86) 
 Windows 7 ENTERPRISE (x64) 
 Windows 7 Starter (x64) 
 Windows 7 HOMEBASIC (x64) 
 Windows 7 HOMEPREMIUM (x64) 
 Windows 7 PROFESSIONAL (x64) 
 Windows 7 ULTIMATE (x64) " 
 Windows 7 ENTERPRISE (x64 
 Starter N Windows 7 (x64) 
 Windows 7 HOMEBASIC N (x64) 
 Windows 7 HOMEPREMIUM N (x64) 
 Windows 7 PROFESSIONAL N (x64) 
 Windows 7 ULTIMATE N (x64) 

 
*Size : 4181 MB*


*Download links :* 
Sharingmatrix part 1 | Sharingmatrix part 2 | Sharingmatrix part 3 | Sharingmatrix part 4 | Sharingmatrix part 5 | Sharingmatrix part 6 | Sharingmatrix part 7 | Sharingmatrix part 8 | Sharingmatrix part 9 | Sharingmatrix part 10 | Sharingmatrix part 11 | Sharingmatrix part 12Sharingmatrix part 13 | Sharingmatrix part 14 | Sharingmatrix part 15 | Sharingmatrix part 16 | Sharingmatrix part 17 | Sharingmatrix part 18 | Sharingmatrix part 19 | Sharingmatrix part 20 | Sharingmatrix part 21 |  
*Or* 
Uploadbox part 1 | Uploadbox part 2 | Uploadbox part 3 | Uploadbox part 4 | Uploadbox part 5 | Uploadbox part 6 | Uploadbox part 7 | Uploadbox part 8 | Uploadbox part 9 | Uploadbox part 10 | Uploadbox part 11 | Uploadbox part 12 | Uploadbox part 13 | Uploadbox part 14 | Uploadbox part 15 | Uploadbox part 16 | Uploadbox part 17 | Uploadbox part 18 | Uploadbox part 19 | Uploadbox part 20 | Uploadbox part 21




*وانتظروا المزيـــــــــــــــد*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*مشكور ..*
*وانا عندي ويندوز 7 وكتير حلو ..*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو....

طبعا الويندوز 7 كثير حلو وسريع  :Bl (8):

----------


## MR.X

مشكور عبدلله ..
الويندوز 7 كتير حلو انا جربتو ساعتين بس وبصراحة ما ناسبني ..
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مشكور عبدلله ..
> الويندوز 7 كتير حلو انا جربتو ساعتين بس وبصراحة ما ناسبني ..
> الله يعطيك العافية



شكرا الك وانا جربته نص ساعه بس اضطريت احذفه لعدم تناسب بعض البرامج

----------


## ngmellail

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## الاسيوي

لك كل التقدير

----------


## elkhouly

ويندوز روعة 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## geloo

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا  :SnipeR (57):

----------

